# 100% Munich Ale - Ibu's?



## roach (8/12/05)

thinking of doing a 100% munich malt(old IMC stuff) brew and wanted to know what IBUs would keep it in balance - 40?

like to do a dunkel but need a quick turnaround(low on stock) so will use a neutral ale yeast of some description.


----------



## SteveSA (8/12/05)

Roach,

One of my first AG was 90% IMC Munich + 10% JW Caramalt+Thames Valley Ale 1275. Simcoe and Cascade total of 32 IBU. Cascade as late additions where [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] so not overly hopped at all. Was a very well balanced pale ale. OG 1.047

I think with 100% Munich you could get a good balance with only 30IBUs.

Steve


----------



## pint of lager (8/12/05)

Munich is a a very nice grain and am sure you will be happy with the brew. 100% Munich grain bill will put it in the fest category. Up to you where you want to hop it. If it were my beer, I would be mashing around 66-67, hopping to 25 with a good noble hop and fermenting with a lager yeast. This will allow the malt flavours to shine through.

A neutral ale yeast will also work.


----------



## roach (8/12/05)

Thanks SteveSA and POL for the great tips. Will get the mill out and get cracking for a brew session now.


----------



## Mr Bond (8/12/05)

SteveSA said:


> Roach,
> 
> One of my first AG was 90% IMC Munich + 10% JW Caramalt+Thames Valley Ale 1275. Simcoe and Cascade total of 32 IBU. Cascade as late additions where [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] so not overly hopped at all. Was a very well balanced pale ale. OG 1.047
> 
> ...



MMMMMMM.......That sounds yummy.
simcoe and cascade are a great combo.


----------



## roach (8/12/05)

Brauluver,
Yes Casc and Simcoe are a great combo. I will be doing all tettnag tho as I have had my cascade fill for the year. Tho i have an amarillo/cascade one fermenting atm. Still have 200g of cascade from a Darren bulk buy a year ago!!

cheers
roach


----------



## wessmith (8/12/05)

POL & Roach, 67 is bit on the high side for this malt and will result in a fairly meaty flavour. I would go with 65 and be prepared for a reasonably long rest to get full conversion - this malt is getting a bit long in the tooth now and the diastase will be down a bit. A 5 -10% wheat malt addition will help with conversion.

Otherwise a nice light Munich - actually more a Vienna.

Wes


----------



## roach (8/12/05)

thanks Wes. I ended up a bit low anyway at 65.5. So should be around the mark. Didnt do a conversion test, but the sacc rest was 70 minutes and efficiency is looking as per the norm. Currently just starting the boil and soon will be adding the 60 min hop addition.

yeah the malt is getting on a bit. drinking a nice munich dunkel made with the same IMC munich 2 months ago. Very tasty.

cheers
roach


----------



## Duff (6/7/06)

Hi Roach,

Wondering how this turned out if you have some notes. I was originally thinking of a single Munich/Centennial combo, but recent talk of Evil Twins by Doc inspired the addition of Amarillo. If you could let me know how it turned out, or if others have done something similar, it would be appreciated. Here's the receipe so far.

Cheers.

06-35 Munich AIPA

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 20.00 Wort Size (L): 20.00
Total Grain (kg): 5.00
Anticipated OG: 1.059 Plato: 14.61
Anticipated SRM: 12.1
Anticipated IBU: 51.9
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
100.0 5.00 kg. JWM Light Munich Australia 1.038 10

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
15.00 g. Centennial Pellet 9.40 17.0 Mash H
15.00 g. Amarillo Gold Pellet 8.90 16.1 Mash H
15.00 g. Amarillo Gold Pellet 8.90 5.6 15 min.
15.00 g. Centennial Pellet 9.40 5.9 15 min.
15.00 g. Centennial Pellet 9.40 3.7 5 min.
15.00 g. Amarillo Gold Pellet 8.90 3.5 5 min.
10.00 g. Amarillo Gold Pellet 9.40 0.0 0 min.


Yeast
-----

White Labs WLP001 California Ale


----------



## roach (6/7/06)

Yeah turned out rather well, with the balance spot on, but with the old IMC munich grain it lacked a bit of oomph. Prolly could have done with a specialty(eg a touch of cararoma) to add complexity.

Hanging out on Darrens grain order for a share of some Wey Munich I and so will definitely try it again.


----------



## Aaron (6/7/06)

I make my APA with 95% Wey Munich I and 5% Wheat. Comes up a treat. Bitter it to about 30IBU with Amarillo and have plenty of finishing hops. Also dry hop with Amarillo for 14 days in secondary. Munich is great as a base malt in my opinion and it gives a really good balance to an assertively hopped American style ale.


----------



## Tony (6/7/06)

I brewed a beer just like this a while back.

It was 100% IMC munich malt.

It was getting old so i used it up.

It was my first decoction attempt to from memory.

It ended up a bit on the bland side with only one 60 min hop addition of hallertau. brewed with a german lager yeast.

I much pprefer the weyermann product. I have a sack of munich 1 and vienna just screaming to be used 

I am thinking of doing a Schwarzbier with a munich base.

cheers


----------



## lowtech (6/3/08)

Searching found me this thread, Thought I'd tack my "Q" on.

Planning to do an experimental IPA (English) with 100% wey munich II with some sucrose to thin it out a little ,and a 65c Mash temp for 90 mins.
40 IBU's with Target plus some other anglo hops for finishing.

Anyone done an all Munich II ale who has some constructive input/tips to add?


----------



## lowtech (8/3/08)

lowtech said:


> Searching found me this thread, Thought I'd tack my "Q" on.
> 
> Planning to do an experimental IPA (English) with 100% wey munich II with some sucrose to thin it out a little ,and a 65c Mash temp for 90 mins.
> 40 IBU's with Target plus some other anglo hops for finishing.
> ...



Thought I'd rebump this as it passed down the thread list and dissapeared the other day.

After reading the brewing techniques library article about IPA's I thought that Using a base malt only aproach with something darker and maltier/meatier,as opposed to a MO + crystal may get me closer to the traditional spirit of an IPA.I can't get colour from a copper kettle and don't want use crystal or choc/carafa.
Theory is that a darker base malt mashed lower with a small %age of sugar will get me a medium bodied amber ale that will support a 40 IBU bitterness.

Really just fishing




for any info from anyone who may have tried something similar or who has used wey Munich II as a single malt beer.

Cheers L.T


----------



## neonmeate (8/3/08)

100% munich II is not going to get you close to the traditional spirit of anything except a munich dunkel, or altbier - traditional choice would be 100% maris otter - gives more than enough colour and malt guts on its own. great for an IPA. I prefer dry beers rather than big-bodied ones, and don't like crystal malt much, and 100% otter has worked well for me to balance big IBUs.

in my experience lots of munich II gives quite a high FG as well, and a meaty flavour as wes describes up there. i would go with vienna or munich I if you really want to use german malts in an IPA. once made an IPA with weyermann vienna as base, plus bit of carahell - was really good, and certainly dark/malty enough to balance the hops. but if youre set on munich II go for it and tell us how it goes.


----------



## lowtech (9/3/08)

neonmeate said:


> but if youre set on munich II go for it and *tell us how it goes*.



Thanks for the input N.M

I will post notes when its done,.


----------



## chiller (9/3/08)

lowtech said:


> Thanks for the input N.M
> 
> I will post notes when its done,.



Lowtech this is not biased towards your English experimental "but" with your grain bill you may like to try a Belgian yeast at around 20 to 24C. It should give you a wonderfully malty and interesting beer.

Styrian Goldings would be nice with the Munich malt and a Belgian yeast.

If not this time -- maybe next time.

Steve


----------



## lowtech (9/3/08)

chiller said:


> Lowtech this is not biased towards your English experimental "but" with your grain bill you may like to try a Belgian yeast at around 20 to 24C. It should give you a wonderfully malty and interesting beer.
> 
> Styrian Goldings would be nice with the Munich malt and a Belgian yeast.
> 
> ...



MMMMMM, Love Styrians for their unique spiciness.I'll add it to the list(I guess it would be a dubbel?)


----------



## chiller (9/3/08)

lowtech said:


> MMMMMM, Love Styrians for their unique spiciness.I'll add it to the list(I guess it would be a dubbel?)



 I guess it would be whatever you decide to call it.

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Hybrid Belgian Dark
Brewer: Steve Nicholls
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Belgian Strong Dark Ale
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 24.20 L 
Boil Size: 30.01 L
Estimated OG: 1.078 SG
Estimated Color: 22.1 SRM
Estimated IBU: 36.1 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
6.50 kg Munich Malt (9.0 SRM) Grain 82.28 % 
0.50 kg Caraaroma (130.0 SRM) Grain 6.33 % 
0.45 kg White Wheat Malt (2.4 SRM) Grain 5.70 % 
15.00 gm Styrian Goldings [5.40 %] (60 min) Hops 11.3 IBU 
30.00 gm Styrian Goldings [5.40 %] (60 min) (FirstHops 24.8 IBU 
0.45 kg Brown Sugar, Dark (50.0 SRM) Sugar 5.70 % 
1 Pkgs Belgian Ale (White Labs #WLP550) Yeast-Ale 







Steve


----------

